# 0-0-2 Micro Greene + incoming rain



## All Day NPK (Feb 17, 2019)

I would like to apply 0-0-2 MicroGreene however we are forecast to have rain today and pretty much every day the next week.

It's not clear according to the label... can I spray MicroGreene even if we have rain coming and it may not fully dry before the rain? I know for other N-Ext products (RGS, Humic12, Air-8) that they need to be watered in and pending rain would be good. But in the case of MicroGreene I assume that the leaf blades need to absorb the iron and rain afterwards would wash it away. The soil will still get the micronutrients but I thought it was supposed to dry on the leaf tissue.

Could someone help clarify for me?

Happy Father's Day!


----------



## BarakaRS (Jun 23, 2018)

I wondered the same thing and found this on LCN's website. I copied the text, but the link is also below.

Happy Father's Day back at ya!

* "Do I have to water these in?

Not necessarily but it won't hurt. These products can be taken in by plants via foliar activity or through the soil so watering doesn't really make too much of a difference. But as I always say, "don't make a mess!

So feel free to spray and pray all day… but if you are spraying products with iron in them (which can stain) then don't spray during a heavy rainstorm… you're just asking for a mess everywhere! Other than that, be logical.

Also, as a general rule (more below) the products with nutrients like 7-0-0 GreeneEffect and 0-0-2 MicroGreene are going to do better absorbing via leaf tissue whereas Humic12 really needs to get to the soil so water it in."*

https://thelawncarenut.com/blogs/news/lcn-s-turf-tree-cocktail-menu-aka-how-to-use-n-ext-products


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

For foliar products, I think it is best to let them sit at least 4hrs.


----------



## Pemt13 (Feb 2, 2019)

In that same vein, how about mowing? What is the applicable time frame to mow after application of foliar products? 24 hrs? 48?


----------



## cookta13 (Jun 13, 2019)

I normally mow first then apply.


----------



## Avalawn T (Sep 11, 2018)

Yeah mine got watered in today after a pop up storm. Feel like I wasted an app. I was reading on here about FAS and only had the micro Greene. I did order the 2 bags for mixing on Amazon and the video and write up was great.


----------

